# Anyone have a G0705 mill/drill?



## Billh50 (Oct 28, 2017)

I was looking at the Grizzly G0705. Since I can't actually look at one. I figured I would ask the members here who do have one. Is it a decent machine for milling? I have limited space so the size is ok. Would love something like the Clausing 8520 but they are way out of reach price wise.
So tell me what you think of the G0705.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 28, 2017)

Bill,  I have this mill, only maybe an earlier version. Mine is pushing 25 years old, or thereabouts.  Iam very happy with this machine.  It is plenty heavy duty for most any hobby work and should give you excellent service.

If you are looking at a used machine, pay close attention to the in and out movement of the table (into and away from the column).  Sorry always been confused what axis this is... anyway, on my mill, the leadscrew nut comes loose from its mounting position from time to time, and the table jams.  This requires weaseling in underneath the table with a socket wrench and tightening the bolt back down.  It's also possible the nut becomes worn, causing the jammed condition, requiring a replacement. Grizzly parts and service and supberb.

Second thing, after many years, the belts become frayed and worn. Not a big deal to replace. However Napa Auto Stores carry a good, inexpensive heavy duty lawnmower deck belt replacement that is a lot cheaper than Grizzly and other machine belts.  Seems to be the same belt, near as I can tell.

Third thing :   Some people don't like the round column.  Some say  it can throw the head off alignment with to heavy a cut.  The end mill grabs into the work and the power of the machine causes the head to twist and embedd the cutter into the work. So, don't take monster cuts climb milling and you will be fine. The round column isn't an issue with my machine.

Anyway, I can heartedly recommend this machine model.

Glenn


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Oct 28, 2017)

I have not had that mill, but I did have an RF30 (functionally similar).  I found it was ok.  Not great, but ok.  The round column is not so much of an issue IMO for milling since the machine really shouldn't be used for heavy load cutting anyway.  Where it can be an issue is if you need to use really long tools and really short tools on the same part.  Even if you can make the range overlap you will get more flex with the quill fully extended as opposed to fully retracted.  Even with modest load cuts.  The big problem happens when you have to use a long tool and a short tool or have a part with multiple levels where you have to move the head up and down during what would otherwise be a single setup.  There are some tricks, but they all require some readjustment.  One of the most often used I have heard of is to mount a laser pointer on the head and make a line on a distant wall you can align it to.  Of course this requires that your line and your mill spindle center line are perfectly parallel.

One of the advantages of the round column that often people don't mention is the ability to work on some parts that are longer than its normal work envelope in a single setup without moving the part.  Of course you have to be able to rezero to the work piece in both X & Y.  (I actually have used the swivel (and sliding) head on my Hurco KMB1 to machine parts longer than its 24" working envelope.) For extreme Z range differences it has a knee so I really don't have an issue.  

If you do not have a mill and the price is right its better than not having a mill In my opinion, but I would probably favor the slightly cheaper G0704 if I was paying retail.


----------



## bl00 (Oct 28, 2017)

Bill can you fit this one: https://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/d/rockford-vertical-milling/6356381048.html 

I think the photo makes it look a little bigger than it is.  There was a short discussion on them here a few years ago with a some photos that show the size better: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/hedwick-mv-100-mill-literature-parts-help.39078/


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 28, 2017)

bl00,
I think it might be just a bit too big. The only larger machines I have seen that might fit in my garage are the Clausing 8520 and the Rotex that someone posted.


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 28, 2017)

Bill, you might look for a Rockwell, as well as the Clausing.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 28, 2017)

The Delta Rockwell does look good also.


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 28, 2017)

This Grizzly G3103 may be too much but it should fit in your garage.  Looks like an updated version of my Grizzly G1008 which easily fits in my garage.   Room to spare even under the I beam.

Grizzly G3103 in Uttica $1800


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 28, 2017)

That G3103 looks nice. Might be about the max I could go for a machine size wise. Not sure I would be able to move it into the garage though. I am going to have to go out and measure the garage tomorrow and see just exactly what I can fit and where. Might have to get rid of some stuff in the garage as well.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 28, 2017)

The g3103 looks like a smoking deal.  The vise looks huge for the size of the mill, but clearly would hold some serious work. You can't beat "new condition".  Plus looks like all the basic tooling you would need. For the few extra bucks, better than a new round column G 0705.  I don't think these mills are as tall as a Bridgeport.

Glenn


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 28, 2017)

I just checked my G1008.  The height with the top cover open is about 75in.  You need to be able to open the cover if the G3103 is like my G1008 and does not have a spindle lock.  I have to hold the spindle pulley to tighten or loosen the drawbar nut.   Easy to do, but since I do this often I do not bother closing the cover.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 28, 2017)

height is no problem. garage ceiing is at least 10' Grizzly G3103roblem is getting it to the house then into the garage. That was why I was looking at benchtop stuff unless I could find something not much bigger.


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 28, 2017)

What is your driveway like?  Paved or stones?  How much height difference between driveway and garage.

My drive is paved and I have about 1 1/2in step up from the driveway to the concrete floor of the garage.   My machinist friend told me "no problem" - and happy to report he was correct.

I just needed to use a few pieces of black iron pipe.  We used an engine hoist to get the mill from the trailer onto the pipe on the driveway, we then rolled the mill on the pipe, relocating a piece of pipe as it became free from the base.

Once we got to the driveway, I put down a piece of plywood, so we cut the height difference in half, then tilted the mill back to get the front of the base onto a piece of pipe on the plywood, then continued until we got to the concrete edge of the garage.   Then tilted back again onto a piece of pipe on the concrete.   Then continued.

You will need two people to do this safely for the tilting, also for the extra muscle.   It can be done.

The benefit of floor standing is not having to lift the machine onto a bench.   Never easy.

I wrote this then realised I missed the part in your reply where you have to get it into the house first, then the garage.   Drat, not as easy as it was for me with access directly to the garage.


----------



## 4ssss (Oct 28, 2017)

Here's a Pope Mill in Ledyard
https://newlondon.craigslist.org/tls/d/pope-milling-machine/6364599703.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 28, 2017)

Bill, when you are ready to buy a mill, remember that there are people here on H-M that are willing and able to help you.  Unfortunately, I am 3000 miles away, but plenty of others are close to you.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 29, 2017)

The problem with some of these is this.
1) Getting it to the house.
2) garage space is minimal so anything the size of a bridgeport or larger footprint is too big.


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 29, 2017)

Bill I have a trailer good for +1000 pounds and a 2 ton motor hoist.
Just need to work on a schedule.

Besides, I'll have to get my "junk" out of your way..

I moved my 8520 with nothing more than my Ford Fiesta!  If you looked up the definition for  PACKED, there was a picture of that car with the mill inside! And I did it all by hand!


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 29, 2017)

I also have to find something that does not need a lot of work to be able to use it because of my health. The Pope looks like it would need a lot of work just to clean it up to use. The G3103 looks good but getting it to here is the problem.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 29, 2017)

bl00 said:


> Bill can you fit this one: https://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/d/rockford-vertical-milling/6356381048.html
> 
> I think the photo makes it look a little bigger than it is.  There was a short discussion on them here a few years ago with a some photos that show the size better: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/hedwick-mv-100-mill-literature-parts-help.39078/


That's a nice machine


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 29, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> The problem with some of these is this.
> 1) Getting it to the house.
> 2) garage space is minimal so anything the size of a bridgeport or larger footprint is too big.


Bill, just keep looking for something that you think will work well for you.  I am pretty damned sure there is enough H-M member support in your part of the country to get it moved and installed.  Just ask!


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 29, 2017)

Well I just put a bid on a Clausing 8530 located on Long Island. Sure hope I can figure a way to get it here if I win. Or at least get someone on LI to pick it up for me and hold til I can get it.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 29, 2017)

Bill, I live in Brooklyn, I could lend a hand for a day, I have some rigging equipment and experience moving machines but I don't have a vehicle sufficient to move the mill. So if you or another member can arrange transport, I can help get it from its location on Long island into your shop. Also, I might be able to rent a van cheaply, if you want to go that route.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 30, 2017)

Eddy,
I can use the wife's landscaping trailer an I have straps. Wife would have to drive as I have trouble sitting in the truck.
My other thought would be to check and see how much to deliver.


----------



## richl (Oct 30, 2017)

Uhaul rents trailers affordable.  They have a motorcycle trailer 4x8 with ramp that is rated over 1000lbs, I think it's uhaul rated 1500lbs, which means real world rated 2000lbs+, the larger 5x9 will easily do 3000lbs, I've done it several times. Total costs after nj taxes is 20-25 dollars for those trailers. 

BTW,  I do these tows now with an Suv  Chevy Equinox, just don't do lots of hills and mountains and she is fine

I'd be all up for a trip up to New Britain, CT area for a day of moving, cleaning, setting up. Weekends are best. Let me know what type of tools to bring.

Rich


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 30, 2017)

A Saturday morning is best for me also. Will give me time to make the room also. I have an engine hoist here to get it off.


----------



## richl (Oct 30, 2017)

I have some 4-5 foot pinch bars I'll throw in the car just in case. Saturday works for me. I can do mystic on Sunday than. Let us know if you get the machine.

Imy really pulling for you on this.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 30, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Eddy,
> I can use the wife's landscaping trailer an I have straps. Wife would have to drive as I have trouble sitting in the truck.
> My other thought would be to check and see how much to deliver.


Okay sounds doable, lets see how the auction goes, and take it from there. Im somewhat flexible on days so shouldn't be problem.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 31, 2017)

As it gets closer to end it looks like it may go over my max bid.


----------



## richl (Oct 31, 2017)

That's the problem with machines in that size, their popularity... I'm still pulling for you though,  I wanna have an excuse to go to mystic this weekend


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 31, 2017)

Didn't win it. But still looking. Gonna check one out in Northern NJ.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 31, 2017)

Doesn't look good for any deals so far. Everything close enough is either out of my range right now or too big. I have to watch what I spend right now until I get my jeep fixed so I can get back and forth to chemo.
Will keep looking though.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 31, 2017)

Yeah those industrial auctions can be rough, you can score some deals on small stuff but the popular machines always seem to go pretty high, at least around here. I find Craigslist to be a better source for the sweet deals.


----------



## richl (Oct 31, 2017)

Rockwell mill for free, but you have to buy the 3300 in tooling to get it lol
https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/tls/d/rockwell-vertical-milling/6362179131.html


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 31, 2017)

If someone wants to buy all that tooling I'll take the Rockwell mill.


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 31, 2017)

richl said:


> I wanna have an excuse to go to mystic this weekend



LOL, Let me know if you go, the wife and I enjoy walking around and getting the roasted nuts in the general store!
I'd love to meet you.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 31, 2017)

The grizzly mill is about the size of the mill you didn't win. I own the enco model and it's not real heavy about 700 lbs. The other rock Ford mills a beauty it's a little bigger then the grizzly but not much. And the price is right. $600.


----------



## richl (Oct 31, 2017)

From 34-40  "LOL, Let me know if you go, the wife and I enjoy walking around and getting the roasted nuts in the general store!
I'd love to meet you."

I'll let the girlfriend know, I promised her another mystics trip, it will be great meeting you and yours.  it's one of my favorite sites.


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 1, 2017)

There's a RF 30 in Glens Falls. I don't think he knows what he has.

https://glensfalls.craigslist.org/tls/d/drill-press-with-table/6345898636.html


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 1, 2017)

Sent an email to see what he is asking


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 1, 2017)

Think I will just go with the G0705 from Grizzly. It is new and I should have just enough left over to fix the Jeep Heater.


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 1, 2017)

A Jet equivalent of the G0705 for $825.   North of Philadelphia.

Jet mill/drill $825


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 1, 2017)

I just purchased a G0705 equivalent in like new condition for $1000 delivered that I found on a local auction site. They won't send out til after weekend. So should get it sometime next week. Then I just need to get it into the garage. In the meantime I can make room.


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 1, 2017)

Congratulations on the new mill.  I can imagine how eager you are to get this into the shop and running.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Nov 1, 2017)

woops, Missed one whole page of comments. Brain still reeling from dipping into to much Halloween candy last night.

BIll!  Glad you found the mill. Plenty of collets on eBay. R8 are plentiful and inexpensive.  I've had pretty good luck buying lightly used end mills in lots off eBay.  Just study the pictures closely for signs of wear.  Lots of good tooling comes from Eastern Europe and occasionally Israel.  

Glenn


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 1, 2017)

Will need to get some R8 collets now.


----------



## richl (Nov 1, 2017)

If you need a hand moving and setting up bill, you only need to ask. I'd love to come up and give a hand. I think I might learn a couple things in the process.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 1, 2017)

Will let everyone know when it gets here.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 1, 2017)

Congratulations on the mill! please post some pictures as soon as you can.
And likewise, if you need hand installing it just let me know, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 1, 2017)

Me too Bill!
I can help you get the "New Girl" into place and get my junk out of your way..


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 1, 2017)

lol...will let everyone know when it gets here. I will need to make a stand for it also.


----------



## richl (Nov 1, 2017)

I have some portable Mig welders (lincoln 220v even a 110 model) we can make some great benches/stands/tables....
Angle iron, tubing, some decent sheet metal... even plywood...


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 2, 2017)

richl,
I have made a lot of stands with bed rails. I have a mig here a friend gave me when he bought a bigger unit. No sheet metal but have some 3/4 plywood.


----------



## richl (Nov 2, 2017)

What type of stand and dimensions do you have in mind Bill? We can build with angle or channel and use plywood for the top. Anything is possible, just need an idea of what you are thinking and the materials we will use.

Are there home depot type stores close, a metal supplier? Do you have the welder all setup? Mine is ready to go

Let me know, it looks like we are heading up to mystic this weekend, will be glad to stop by and build a stand with you, or for you... I know how to do the team thing


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 2, 2017)

I am not sure. Have been trying to find dimensions. There is a home depot and Lowes within 10 minutes. But I have plenty of bed rail that can be used also. I need to do this as cheap as I can. I have only enough money left to get my heater in Jeep fixed.
You are more than welcome to stop by for coffee and a meet even if not much gets done.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 2, 2017)

Well for those following along here.
I bought an equivalent to the G0705. It is in like new condition and only cost me $1000. This leaves me enough to get my Jeep heater fixed as well.
The seller is going to deliver it next week for me. So I will have time to make room and a stand. Will probably make the stand this weekend. I forgot to take dimensions when I went to look at it. So stand might be a little bigger than needed. Will try to get stand dimension online for same type of machine.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 2, 2017)

If anyone is heading this way and wants to stop by. Just send a message and I will give my address.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 2, 2017)

Bill if I remember I made mine 24"D x 20"W x  30" Wide on casters but I made outriggers with adjustable feet to lock it in place and level it. Hockey pucks make good feet for this size mill. I just welded 1/2" x 3" black iron pipe on the corners and welded 1/2" nuts on the bottom . Used 4- 1' x 1/2" all thread , any angle iron can be used to frame it , , 3/4" plywood works glued and screws double thick. I made a full length drawer and a bottom  hanged my hold downs set on the side and a couple hooks for wrenches. I did use sheet metal aluminum diamond plate on three sides but you can make your own on the frame top I welded in flat stock or angle iron to bolt down the mill . I did this about two years ago so I may be off a little but not much the mill base I think is like 20" x 18"


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks, I found similar dimensions online last night.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 7, 2017)

Mill will be here Thursday. Seller had to use a shipper to get it to me as hs truck broke down. Don't know why he just didn't tell me to come get it.
Anyway, I found out the machine is actually new and never used. He bought it 3yrs ago and never used it. So he's going to crate it up and will be picked up tomorrow and delivered Thursday.

I can't wait


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 7, 2017)

I feel like I am a kid in the cars back seat saying, "IS IT THERE YET?"


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 7, 2017)

heck, i'm already rebuilding my project list.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 7, 2017)

Bill, is this a grizzly product?  I've been trying to look it up and not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 7, 2017)

no...it is equivalent to the grizzly 0705. Same sizes as far as table travel and spindle to table distances. But I got it for $1000 with a 4" swivel vise. both are 3yrs old but never used.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 7, 2017)

Ah - OK..  It sounds wonderful.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 8, 2017)

not sure I will be able to sleep tonight. It will be here tomorrow!!


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 8, 2017)

well that saves me from asking.. "Is it there yet?"


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't believe it. I checked the status of the mill this morning just to make sure it was on it's way. Well the delivery date changed from today to the 13th. I called to find out why. Seems the mill was put on the wrong truck and it is going south for a couple days. Won't be back til Saturday sometime. And then has to get unloaded Monday and put on the right truck. Guess that's what happens when someone uses a cheap trucking firm.


----------



## Billh51 (Nov 9, 2017)

Too bad about the delay of your new mill but that's better than hearing it fell off the truck. Now you won't be able to sleep for several nights. Lol. Congratulations on the mill.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 9, 2017)

That's true. Would be worse if it fell off the truck.


----------



## brino (Nov 9, 2017)

Once your mill is finished it's vacation down south, it'll be refreshed and ready to work!
-brino


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 9, 2017)

yeah but it could have taken me with it now that's it's cold here.


----------



## kvt (Nov 9, 2017)

It is cold in south Tex also,   was to be on a fishing trip but front came through and due to seas they canx on me.   But it is still warmer than you.   Just think it gives you more time to rearrange your list a few more times.  Post some pics when you finally get it and set it up.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 9, 2017)

Will post pics when it gets here and when I get it set up.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 9, 2017)

Grrrrrr.. is it still on the east coast?  I'll go get the damn thing!  Sigh..  

Sorry for the bad news,  I thought I was the only one who had this kinda luck.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 10, 2017)

Well it made it to NY just the other side of Newburgh. That's only about 1 1/2 hrs fro me. But bet it still won't make it here til Tuesday.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 10, 2017)

Would you believe it's on it's way back to Middletown where it started. LOL


----------



## richl (Nov 10, 2017)

When it gets back to where it started , what happens than?


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 10, 2017)

who knows
hopefully here


----------



## richl (Nov 10, 2017)

Have you had any communication with the trucking company


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 10, 2017)

Only with checking tracking. It is in Middletown, CT on a trailer. Delivery is scheduled for Tuesday. They will call with a time the truck will arrive. Took 2 days talking to them just to get the right tracking number at the beginning.


----------



## richl (Nov 10, 2017)

Good, sounds like it's legitimate, I was a bit concernedthat's the jersey in me lol

Rich


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 10, 2017)

yeah. I was too until I finally got the right tracking number from them. The guy that shipped it gave me the wrong tracking info. That's why I called the shipping company for the info.
The machine went to NJ then back up to NY and is now in Middletown, CT. Since it's the weekend it will probably sit there til Monday and hopefully I can get it then. But it is scheduled for Tuesday anyway.

I decided to wait til it's here to make the stand. So probably won't get it on the stand til next weekend. But will be posting pics during the build and after it's hooked up.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 11, 2017)

Geez when I bought mine two years ago it took about three weeks from California and Harbor freight said it may take up to 90 days. I got a great deal with 25% off and my shipping was under  $100. Would have been more but the shop next door has forklift at my leisure. I added hold down set and couple other items with it .


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 13, 2017)

Well it looks like I have to go pick it up in Cheshire tomorrow morning. Otherwise it will cost me $167 for a lift gate truck. Of course I will have to figure out how to get it off the wife's pickup after.


----------



## dlane (Nov 13, 2017)

Hopefully it survived it's traveling around ok


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 13, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Well it looks like I have to go pick it up in Cheshire tomorrow morning. Otherwise it will cost me $167 for a lift gate truck. Of course I will have to figure out how to get it off the wife's pickup after.



Sheesh, are they going to refund any shipping charges? Maybe later you can share the name of this under performing so called shipping company? Not sure how feasible it would be but I can come over Saturday and move it.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 13, 2017)

Wife is going to  need the truck. Might use her landscaping trailer to pick it up. Then it will be low enough I can use the engine hoist to get it off the trailer and into the garage.
Just have to see if it's feasible to move the trailer around the other truck that's stuck in the driveway by hand.
The stuck truck is her main truck that I fixed last week. Seems the $100 harness I put in shorted itself out. Or at least I think that is what went bad. I think the relay switch in the harness fell apart inside. Unfortunitely they don't warranty electrical.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 13, 2017)

I never paid shipping. The seller did out of the $1000 I paid him. Maybe that's why he didn't order the lift gate.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 13, 2017)

Good to hear you didn't fork out the shipping costs. But a darn shame they can't figure out where or how to deliver it.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 13, 2017)

If I had the $167 I would have ordered it. But every dollar I have has to go to fix the truck as it is the one that has a plow on it.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 13, 2017)

I know Bill..  I can dig it.
What "harness" did you install?


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 13, 2017)

The one for the security. Goes from BCM to switch. Theres a relay type switch in it that the key turns by gears.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh.  Never tried ( or even seen) to repair that one.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 13, 2017)

The mill I think weighs about 600-700 lbs. It shouldn't be a problem for the trailer , do you have a riding MOWER or tractor either could move it around your yard or driveway. A wheeled platform cart maybe move it too . Hopefully help will pop in or up .


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 14, 2017)

The wife's rider is a stand on. But I think we might be able to get the trailer up the driveway enough so that we can drag the skid off the trailer in front of the garage. Then use the engine hoist to get it in the garage.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 14, 2017)

ok...got the mill into the garage. Will post pics on a new thread. New thread is "It's Home !!!"


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 14, 2017)

WOO HOO!!  That's great news!!  I'm so happy for you Bill.


----------



## TomS (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm happy for you.  Have fun!!


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 15, 2017)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 21, 2017)

For those not following the new thread ( It's Here !!! ). Here is what is going on now.

ok....heater core is in the Jeep so there's heat now.
Will be checking a couple things on truck after I go to Heart Doc and Then Lowes to get some metal for stand.
Hopefully  I can get the stand done this week and mill up on it Saturday. Had to buy casters for stand as I didn't have any heavy duty ones.
Hopefully I won't need to buy anything else til after the 1st of the year. Out of money this month and need to get the wife something for Christmas with Decembers extra money. Hopefully I will have enough for the DRO in January. If not I can do without for awhile.


----------

